

Early Bird Special $1 for the new invention “Intelishake” delivered to you door - newtonstein

Hi guys, you asked to be informed when it is live, we are now live, get it quick!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kickstarter.com&#x2F;projects&#x2F;1593175966&#x2F;intelishake-smart-sports-drinks-bottle-built-in-st
======
eminkel
Wow, I signed up to Kickstarter to specifically get your email about this, and
I'm finding it a day after and never got an email.

------
dailen
Looks like the early bird is already gone?

Very nice product though btw

~~~
newtonstein
thank you! Sorry you missed it, however if you would still like one, your
backing would be appreciated!

------
Vendan
really? putting the link in the text and not even making it clickable(if even
possible) when you have so little content that the main link should just go to
the kickstarter?

